# Ecotality Chargers Often on the 'Blink'



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Weird, nissan told me you could use them without a card...


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> Weird, nissan told me you could use them without a card...


Yes, sometimes they will work without swiping your Blink card. We have 5 Blink stations installed where I work. At any given time there will be one or two stations that are out of service for one reason or another. They appear to be horribly unreliable. But I can’t complain because I get to charge at work for free…


----------

